# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PDO] Compter le nombre de lignes d'une requte SELECT

## juJuv51

C'est dj trait l => Compter le nombre de lignes d'une requte SELECT




> Pour la plupart des bases de donnes, PDOStatement->rowCount()  ne retourne pas le nombre de lignes affectes par une requte SELECT.  la place, utilisez PDO->query() pour faire une requte SELECT COUNT(*), puis utilisez PDOStatement->fetchColumn()  pour rcuprer le nombre de lignes retournes. Votre application peut ainsi effectuer la bonne action.


Mais, personnellement, je ne sais pas comment faire (sauf avec 2 requtes  :8O: ) pour compter combien une requtes SELECT reverra de ligne?

par exemple, comment faire pour savoir combien de ligne reverra:


```
SELECT id, titre, contenu FROM `articles` WHERE etat='1'
```

J'ai test a:


```

```


Voil, donc je cherche  savoir comment avec $stmt je peux connaitre le nombre de ligne qu'il reverra sans devoir faire une autre requtes avec COUNT(*).

Je vous remerci d'avance pour votre aide, personnellement, j'avoue que l, je sche comme une ..... sur un truc fondamentale et qui doit vraiment tre tout bte.

----------


## randimby

Au lieu de faire avec une boucle for, fais avec une boucle do.

Pour arrter la boucle, teste la valeur de retour de $stms->fetch()

du genre (en supposant $stmt->fetch() retourne false en cas d'inexistence d'une autre ligne)



```

```

----------


## gorgoroth

ou meme plus simple :



```

```

Voili voila

----------


## weed

Je connais tres peu PDO. N'y a t'il pas d'quivalent  mysql_num_rows ? 

$handle = mysql_query ("SELECT [une colonne de a table] FROM [ta table]");
echo mysql_num_rows ($handle);

----------

